# feel so down



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

hi all
had my last bfn over the weekend...was feeling o.k, maybe even upbeat yesterday as I was planning my next strategy (adoption) but it has hit me today and I just feel so empty.  
I am still in two minds as to whether to go for DE next year or not or just go for adoption but know none of that is plain sailing and no guarantees in any of it...feel like my life is a mess and just generally feeling very sorry for myself. wish AF would hurry up aswell...know its coming but it is just hanging back to prolong the agony, I hate all this. have had enough but know that it will never really be over for me cos i will still every month think maybe I am pg even without tx. what an idiot eh?
Love Pobby xx


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Pobby, 

You're not an idiot, what you are is smarting from another failed attempt to have the family you so long for.  Life can be so unfair at times.

I can't really say much to ease the pain, all I would say is don't make any decisions just yet.  Let yourself grieve for this loss, and hold off making any plans until you're feeling more rational. 

So sorry, and good luck in whatever you choose to do next x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Pobby, sending you loads of    if i can help with any questions about adoption don't hesitate to ask  

pam xx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Poppy

So sorry to read about your BFN result.
Just wanted to send you loads of . Try and take some time to grieve and then hopefully you will be in a better frame of mind to make decisions for the future.   with whatever you decide. x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

pobby

Just wanted to send you a huge ((((((((H U G ))))))))))) and you are not an idiot.
you are hurting.

good luck with whichever decision you choose.  

mitch
x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

So sorry - it's just so hard to make decisions isn't it?

Give yourself a bit more time.   

Take care,
Jess xxx


----------



## Tinx (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi darlin, I am so sorry that you are low, understandably. You are so strong babe, you will get through this you just need time. Give yourself a break, dont be so hard on yourself, you will reach the right conclusion for you in time. Sending all my love and more. I am always here for you as you know. Take care cherub xx


----------

